# Guennies



## Goatherder (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't have any guennies but want to get some. How many should I get at first? I have lots of room so that is not a problem.


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

It really depends on how much acreage you have. generally they say do one or two per acre...at least, that what I was told...hehehe

I have ten. Are you planning on getting adults, or keets?
(ppst, I recommend keets)


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

one to two an acre? I'd say more like 10-15 an acre really. They are just like chickens except NOISY!! I had a few but my dog killed all of them , trying to play with them, because they made funny noises.


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm...10/15 an acre? I need a couple hundred more guineas.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Guineas are nothing like chickens! We have 11 acres and have 8 Guins and they do very well at covering the farm. They are wonderfull birds and beautifull when they take flight. 

Their first year they are very noisy while they are learning their surroundings. After that they settle down and will aleart you when something changes. Even if you move something they will let you know that something is different. 

Guineas will hide their nest and if you are not carefull you will have Guins everywhere.

When you get them you should keep them up for 6-8 weeks so that they will learn where home is. They lay smaller eggs than chickens and the shell is a lot thicker than chickens and harder to crack but very delicious.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got a straight run from Cackle hatchery and it had 30 guinneas in it also they added 2 in the shipping and I love all of them as they got here when they were a day old...this is best if you want them to stay around...mine follow me when I am outside...if you dont like the noise then you dont want this type of bird...lol... I still have 22 and they roam all around the area and come home at night and go in with my other chickens...I know hwne they decided to get broody then it will be hard to just let them stay outside...also they are know as the bullys of the playground...


----------



## ilroost (Oct 7, 2007)

iI have 2 of them and just love them. They are like watch dogs start screaming when something is in the yard. I keep mine with my goays and dont have any problems with them


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Until the other day I had 4 and 1/2, but I lost one, actually two got out and disappeared, but one came back! Mine are still babies, I hatched 14, but sold 9 to a co worker. I have one pearl, one lavender, and one purple, the one I lost was coral blue. I'm sure you are wondering about the 1/2, I also kept a crippled one that I'm going to have put down, I've put it off as long as I can, but I think it's time. It's also a coral blue, I love that color and am so disappointed I lost the other one.

I'm picking up 7 more tomarrow, they needed a home so I agreed to take them, not sure I will keep them all, but we'll see after they get here. I'll be getting 3 whites, 2 lavender pieds, and 2 brown pieds.

Anyway, I know I'm rambling, no real advice, exept I agree I'd probably start with keets if possible.

Here's my current babies, including the one I lose, but minus the crippled one (it was just out of the pic).


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

Last year I had 1 that was crippled and she lasted all year long and then she would still be here if the stray dog that showed up here hadent hurt her...her name was Wobbles and when she passed I buryed her..she was very special..


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

The crippled one died today, not sure what happened. It was alive earlier, hoping around after the others, but when I got home I found it. The only thing I can guess is it was either from being caught out in the rain, or one of the goats layed on it. Mine aren't the smartest birds, but I always thought this one was alittle smarter then the others, I'd seen it in the barn when it rained in the past while the others would be huddled together in a corner of the yard getting wet. In fact yesterday when it started raining I had to go out and make them go in. 

I really don't think this one could keep going the way she was. I kept them in the house alot longer then usually just for this one, she seem to stay right up with the others for the first 4-5 weeks, but then they started passing her, outside she started having trouble keeping up and getting left behind. I hate that she died, but I'm sure it is for the best. But I sure wish I hadn't lost both my coral blues.


----------

